
A decade before there was JavaScript, there was NeWS [pdf] - stevewilhelm
http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/sun/NeWS/The_NeWS_Book_1989.pdf
======
eesmith
This links to the manual "The NeWS Book: An Introduction to the
Network/extensible Window System".

NeWS is a windowing system based on PostScript, so this title is more correct
as "A decade before there was JavaScript, there was PostScript".

Or, more meaningfully (and paraphrasing
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeWS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeWS) ) a
decade before AJAX there was NeWS.

